# LHD MOT Failure



## AndrewandShirley

Took the van to have an MOT today. 

When we arrived and they put it on the ramp a mouse jumped out. Good start

Our Liberty failed the MOT as the lights could not be altered to UK spec. 

Now this has not failed on this point before but we have heard about it. 

So the art of negotiation was employed. It went something like this:
Us: OK so you are a garage yes?

Them: Yes

Us: What we would like you to do is fix the problem, charge us, re MOT it, then return the lights back to where they are now. By the way the headlight unit is vacuum controlled so if it breaks when you alter it we would not expect to pay any replacement costs.

Them: Wait here a moment

A long time later....

Them: We have had a look on the net and there is a switch that alters the lights, so to say us all time and money we shall says thats good enough for us - agreed?

Us: No problem - Thank you

So it passed the MOT after all.

Has anyone else had the same problem and how have they solved it?


----------



## Voxdicentis

You don't say what your base vehicle is. We have a 2002 LHD Fiat Ducato 2.8 JTD and that's passed the test every year since we've had it. I has the ordinary stick on beam deflectors. I do, however make a point of taking it to the same garage that has giving it the MOT since we bought it. If there's a switch to adapt the same units to UK or Europe that would be useful!

Keith.


----------



## asprn

AndrewandShirley said:


> Them: We have had a look on the net and there is a switch that alters the lights, so to say us all time and money we shall says thats good enough for us - agreed?


An excellent outcome - a case of common sense prevailing.

Nicely negotiated. 

Dougie.


----------



## JockandRita

AndrewandShirley said:


> Has anyone else had the same problem and how have they solved it?


Hi A and S,

We weren't having a problem, until they employed a new MOT inspector who politely told me, that if I brought it back next year, with the lights still set up for LHD, he'd fail it. (Hella projection lamps, and not standard Fiat lamps).
So, rather than struggle to adjust the lamps in a confined space, (with the reported blood and scraped knuckle results), or drop the bumper every time we needed to adjust the beams, we had Peter Hambilton to do a mod for us, whilst he was working on our Hymer anyway. 
Now, I just reach in and rotate each head lamp housing, a few degrees left or right, depending upon which side of the channel I will be driving on.

Glad to see you got a desired result. :thumbleft:

Cheers,

Jock.

P.S. For those with the round Hella projection lamps, beam deflectors will not alter the beam correctly. Don't waste you money on them.


----------



## asprn

Morning Jock  Actually goodnight...

Dougie.


----------



## JockandRita

asprn said:


> Morning Jock  Actually goodnight...
> 
> Dougie.


Night night Dougie. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## nicholsong

Andrew (OP)

I assume the 'switch' does not exist or is an 'optional' figment!

Geoff


----------



## Jean-Luc

If your MH is fitted with Hella 90mm halogen FF reflector dipped beam units, have a look at my post at 2009-08-20, 23:24:45 on THIS THREAD for a solution which makes adjustment from left to right dip a doddle.
On my Rapido, which admittedly has easier access than other marques/models I've seen, changing over takes less than a minute each side.
I usually do it while queuing for the ferry.


----------



## motormouth

So let me get this right.
The vehicle failed because the headlight beam was wrong.
They did nothing to fix this but then decided to issue a pass certificate.

Good job an MOT inspector wasn't visiting.


----------



## nicholsong

If there really is a switch to alter from LH dip to RH dip here cannot be a failure (if the switch works) any more than having the turn-indicator switch in the 'neutral position would be a failure.

Geoff


----------



## motormouth

nicholsong said:


> If there really is a switch to alter from LH dip to RH dip here cannot be a failure (if the switch works) any more than having the turn-indicator switch in the 'neutral position would be a failure.
> 
> Geoff


Nothing like the same. The OP made it pretty clear that no work was done,even flicking a switch, to correct the beam therefore it should still have failed the MOT.
Sorry to be pedantic, but it is about the same as a garage failing on bald tyres, having new ones fitted to pass MOT, then putting bald ones back on at customers request.


----------



## nicholsong

Op did quote the garage as saying that since there was a switch it was OK by them.


----------



## eddied

*MOT x LHD vehicles*

 When I had one, my LHD Fiat 2.8 JTD always passed its MOT with a bit of black sticky tape to deflect the beam for UK use. Never drove in the dark in UK anyway. :lol: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Mrplodd

I am fairly confident that any vehicle which has beam deflectors or similar, rather than headlamps that actually dip the "correct" direction should be failed at an MOT test according to the testers manual!! The beam deflectors are meant as a temporary measure. 

I am sure there is a tester on the forum who no doubt will pop up at some point and give a definative answer. You could allways askm VOSA (I would put a LOT of money on the answer they give you :wink: :wink: )

If a vehicle is fitted with the Hella projector headlamps (the ones with the very small bulls eye lenses) then I amm sure they have an adjustment mechanism on the back. It involves removing the bulb, loosening a screw, rotating the bulb holder a few degrees, tightening the screw and re-fitting the bulb. My mate has a Burstner (3 years old) and thats what he does every time !!

Having had a further think I am sure that continental vehicles headlamps dip straight down NOT to the side !! (could be wrong though   )


----------



## asprn

motormouth said:


> Sorry to be pedantic, but it is about the same as a garage failing on bald tyres, having new ones fitted to pass MOT, then putting bald ones back on at customers request.


No, it's not. It's a question of degree, and common sense tells you that your analogy is nothing like the same. There's no doubt that the garage did not do the "correct" thing, but in all the years I was coppering, I _never_ came across a foreign-registered vehicle with non-adjusted lights which was dealt with by myself or colleagues. And you may know from past posts that I never passed an opportunity by to deal with issues of importance.

It does highlight the frailty of the MoT test more than anything, I think. As soon as the vehicle drives out the garage, the certificate is effectively worthless in terms of providing a guarantee of the vehicle's overall roadworthiness. It was a little naughty of the garage, but I would doubt very much whether they would have refitted bald tyres.

Worse things happen at sea, IMO.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn

Mrplodd said:


> I am sure there is a tester on the forum who no doubt will pop up at some point and give a definative answer


That'll be loddy (Alan) who's currently not far from us in Toronto. He may see this if he's sober! :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## gaspode

Mrplodd said:


> Having had a further think I am sure that continental vehicles headlamps dip straight down NOT to the side !! (could be wrong though   )


A popular misconception I'm afraid, they do in fact dip to the right hand side - the wrong side for the UK. :wink:


----------



## asprn

gaspode said:


> A popular misconception I'm afraid, they do in fact dip to the right hand side - the wrong side for the UK. :wink:


I *think* that US lights either did or do still dip straight down. So I was told by a VOSA examiner when I imported a Yank car six years ago (as he failed its SVA test, sigh). I'll have a look at my toad tonight when it's dark (for what it's worth :lol: ).

Dougie.


----------



## gaspode

asprn said:


> I *think* that US lights either did or do still dip straight down.


Ah well, the yanks are a different kettle of fish and I wouldn't like to pontificate on that one, other than to say that AFAIR cars I've hired over there have always had lights that dip to the right.


----------



## Rosbotham

Yes, that's right from my understanding. European lights are set up to illuminate their nearside verge, so are mirror image of ours. US ones tend to be flat...I recall the issue coming up on Jaguar newsgroup sometime ago, because Jag were setting their American cars up with Euro beams and it was confusing their customers over there as they'd never come across that type of beam pattern.

Which brings onto the point that I've made before now that it's irresponsible for UK drivers to drive in Europe without the beams deflected/masked off, because your beams will dazzle oncoming drivers - even if you adjust them down. An intention to only drive in daylight is no excuse...what about murky weather and tunnels? So by the same token, I'd feel the same about anyone with Euro beams not adjusting them for UK use. Good luck to AndyandMandy on having found a timid MOT testing station, but I feel road safety has not been well served by this turn of events.


----------



## Forrester

I imported my LHD Hobby 6 years ago. To pass the MOT itwas fitted wth beam deflectors which have been on ever since & has passed every year. The MOT station is a large commercial/breakdown gararge & if the beam does not dazzle they use common sense & pass it.  I don't bother to remove them on the Continent as I don't drive at night.
Also to upset the PC brigade it still has a k/hr speedo :wink: 
Forrester.


----------

